# Beauty Mark It! A Deep Red Nail Polish



## Aprill (Nov 8, 2007)

Essie polish shade, Fishnet Stockings. The first coat was a little sheer, but two coats resulted in a rich, deep retro red.

List your faves for deep red


----------



## mossaenda (Nov 8, 2007)

I like OPI's Matador Red, that Essie is yummy.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 8, 2007)

gorgeous colour


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2007)

i SO NEED THAT


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2007)

i like this red, but i don't seem to find one suiting me. there is one "true" red made by AgnÃ¨s b, but the quality could be better, and it's a bit expensive considering the little bottle.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice color!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice. I just ordered Rouby slipper from Avon and it's similar. I love this color for winter.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 10, 2007)

_Cherry Bomb by Revlon._


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

I like Revlon's Vixen.


----------



## nunwekk (Dec 31, 2007)

revlon valentine


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmm.... They're not DEEP reds, but my fave reds thus far are:

OPI An Affair in Red Square

OPI Hip Hop Holly


----------



## Jinx (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a few deep reds, but they tend to make the dark shade of my knuckles next to the nails appear purple.

However, I still wear 'em, lol!

At the moment I am wearing a Sally Hansen red (I can't remeber which one and what the name is) topped with Maybelline Red Comet


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 28, 2008)

OPI All Lacquered Up -Very deep red!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 28, 2008)

China Glaze's

Ruby Pumps


----------

